# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Sto piti i jesti TIJEKOM poroda?

## lulu-mama

Iako sam stekla dojam da u HR rodilistima nije bas moguce piti i jesti tijekom poroda, ipak mozda neke majke imaju savjete/ideje.
Osim toga, porod traje (vecinom) dugo. I veliki dio poroda zene "odrade" doma.
Vecina preporuka u svijetu (i u inozemnim rodilistima) je da je pijenje i jedenje ne samo dopusteno, nego i preporuceno. 

Sto preporucate da se jede i pije tijekom poroda?
Neki recepti ili tips sto pripremiti unaprijed?
Ideje za zdrave opcije? Home-made?  :kuhar: 

Raspisite se majke! :njam:

----------


## lukab

ja nemam neku pametnu osim - pojedi ono što voliš jer te čeka bolnička hrana  :Grin: 
ja nisam jela doma (nisam stigla, sve se jako brzo izdešavalo) a za vrijeme poroda sam pila vodu

----------


## lulu-mama

A što je zgodno ponijeti u rodilište? Da je zdravo? 

Npr pada mi na pamet: mix orašastih plodova i suhog voća. 
Ali ništa od slanog mi ne pada na pamet osim onih bljutavih rižinih stiropora  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

Četiri puta sam rađala i četiri puta mi na pamet nije padalo da jedem. Trudovi su toliko snažni, želudac i crijeva toliko silno pritisnuti, da im je najpametnije da ne moraju raditi ništa. 
Popiti vodu u prvom porođajnom dobu je OK, ali u drugom dobu, u tranziciji, a naročito u izgonu, neće ti hrana padati na pamet. A pogotovo ne orašasti plodovi  :Smile:

----------


## tua

vodu i cokoladu  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Na tečaju nam je žena rekla da bi zadnjih par tjedana bilo dobro čak smanjiti malo vodu a nikako se ne prežderavati na večer jer tada najčešće počinju trudovi, znači jesti lagane obroke. Koliko se sjećam, zato što se tokom trudova tijelo jako napinje i na kraju sa punim želucem povračaš i gubiš snagu.. Previše vode radi nešto sa tlakom, ne znam točno..  Ja ću si sa sobom ponijeti bočicu vode , čokoladicu neku i eventualno kroasan ako ću stvarno biti gladna, iako ne vjerujem...

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam tijekom cijelog poroda (ok, osim tijekom izgona  :Grin: ) pila vodu i to dosta vode (bilo je 36 C, a rodiliste maltene staklenik sa ne bas najjacom klimom).
Sto se hrane tice, pojela sam pola pizze na putu u bolnicu dok su trudovi jos bili lagani (vecer prije nego sto sam rodila), a tijekom poroda su mi uredno donosili i dorucak i rucak, ali nisam mogla jesti jer su mi trudovi uzrokovali laganu mucninu koja bi se vjerojatno pojacala da sam jela.
Planirala sam jesti i ponijela integralne dvopeke koje inace volim i neke "kolace"-zbijene orasaste plodove prelivene tamnom coksom.

----------


## marta

ponesi si klopu za poslije poroda, tijekom poroda ćeš imat drugog posla.  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja mislim da će sa mnom sigurno biti voda. Za hranu još ne znam. Ali rado bih da mi daju da pojedem nešto ako osjetim potrebu.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ok, dobro je znati. Znači, keep it simple: čoksa i voda  :Smile: 

Ja sam mislila da ipak u ti 10+ sati dođe ženi i glad  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Vodu obavezno
Ja se nisam nalijevala, ali sam si gutljaj po gutljaj vlazila grlo
Jer ne znam kako bi prodisala slijedeci trud
Ispocetka sam skrivala bocicu, al poslije mi je bilo svejedno jel me vide...popila sam gutljaj cak i za vrijeme izgona
Imala sam i cokoladu, al ju nisam jela, pojela sam samo ona dva fruktozna bobmona
Ali sam pojela dva sendvica prije kretanja u rodiliste
Mislim, vecerala sam dan prije oko 19h, trudovi poceli u 1h u noci
Jela sam oko 4 h, a rodila iza 17h
I sva sreca da jesam jela

Dok su trudovi lagani i dok si doma, jedi sta ti pase
Ja to imam u planu...

Ah da, ja sam fulala i veceru u rodilistu pa sam prvi obrok dobila slijedeci dan-dorucak
Zato, ponesi nesto za sobu, mene spasile cokolade i keksi
Iako, sestra mi rekla da nazovem muza da mi donese jelo, al meni ga bilo zao gnjaviti- i on se siroti izmorio

----------


## rutvica

za vrijeme poroda čokolada i bomboni grožđanog šećera - zato jer se lako tope u ustima i ne zahtjevaju pažnju niti žvakanje, pa ti netko može tutnuti u usta za vrijeme ili nakon poroda ako osjetiš glad/slabost, šećer će brzo ući u krv. i voda - zgodno je da je u onoj bočici sa slamkom da možeš cugnuti u bilo kojem položaju dok ti netko pridržava čašu.

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Kao što je već rečeno-voda... iako je meni babica rekla da ne pijem previše vode tijekom trudova jer bi mogla povratit... Ali za malo navlažit usta super dođe.. a gladna nisam bila, taman pojela pizzu i pola sata poslije trudovi počeli  :Wink: 
U torbu za rodilište sam ponijela corny pločicu sa brusnicama i mogu reć da mi je jaaako dobro došla nakon poroda! A za drugi put bi ponijela dvopek, tako nešto suho baš dobro dođe.

----------


## Blekonja

samo provjeri jel smiješ vodu, meni je nisu dali, jer kao ako (a jesam) završim na carski rez, pa tu valjda spada i hrana (čokoladice i sl.) radi operacije valjda bolje ne  :neznam: .....to mi je babica govorila negdje na sredini poroda kada je valjda već vidjela, puno prije pametnih doktora, da ću ipak na carski završiti, tako da.... uzmi i to u obzir! e i da sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Blekonja i ja sam bila u "rizicnoj" skupini za carski, zbog prethodnog cr - tako su mi odmah rekli
I ipak su forsirali indukciju i vaginalac do krajnjih granica
Al voda me spasila, nisam se tankala, vlazila sam grlo da bih mogla prodisati slijedeci trud
U tih  10-11 sati u radjaoni sam popila onu najmanju bocicu jane, niti to do kraja

----------


## bella77

Voda, puno onih malih čokoladica tipa bounty. Nitko mi u rodilištu nije prigovarao zbog toga. Poslije mi je pasala coca cola, iako je nikad ne pijem. Valjda mi je trebalo šećera.
Nakon poroda je za večeru bila riža na mlijeku, neka mini-porcija. Tada sam pojela 2 paketa grancereale, to mi je jedino bilo ostalo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tijekom poroda ni meni nije napamet palo da jedem, a prije sam bila gladna ko pas u predrađaoni ali mi nisu ništa htjeli dati (tad još nisu počeli pravi trudovi) ali bočicu vode sam imala cijelo vrijeme sa sobom i u rađaoni i to mi je puno pomoglo jer ne znam kako bih preživjela 16 sati poroda bez tog. Poslije nemoj niš slanog, ja pojela perece pa sam imala cijelu noć žgaravicu, nisam baš razmišljala, ali granceleare mi je dobro sjeo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam preskočila i doručak i ručak i večeru taj dan, došla u sobu tek iza 9 navečer tako da si svakako nešto ponesi u torbu za kasnije

----------


## Begonija

Tijekom poroda nisam bila ni gladna ni žedna. 
MM mi je mazao usta labelom na sva tri poroda.
Ali u torbi sam imala kekse, bananane, corny pločice i vodu jer sam nakon poroda svaki put bila izrazito žedna i gladna.

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sam preskočila i doručak i ručak i večeru taj dan, došla u sobu tek iza 9 navečer tako da si svakako nešto ponesi u torbu za kasnije


e, i ja isto
Bas treba imati nesto za poslije

----------


## nanimira

meni su dali doručak ujutro nakon 3 gela i trudova na 20min...al nisam jela baš, vodu sam pijuckala cijelo vrijeme po malo i to mi nitko nije branio al su napomenuli da ne pijem neke ogromne količine. uglavnom, ni ja nisam bila nešto gladna,žedna jesam ali dovoljno da me zasiti pola dcl vode

----------


## leonisa

meni su pasali stapici izmedju trudova, grickajuci sam postizala neko stanje mira.
pila sam dosta vode, nosila sam bocu od pola litre i punila sam je par puta.
tocno sam osjetila trenutak kad mi vise nisu pasali.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Na dan poroda pojela sam:

- tipičan bolnički doručak: krišku kruha s margarinom i medom, čaj nedefiniranog okusa
- ručak sam preskočila, nije mi bilo do jela; ne sjećam se jesam li pila vodu, ako jesam, nisu bile velike količine
- za večeru su donijeli ujušak i premda mi je od zadnjeg obroka prošlo desetak sati, nisam smogla hrabrosti da to okusim. :Grin:  Tražila sam mm da mi donese mjericu pečenih kestena i bilo mi je dovoljno za taj dan. U drugim okolnostima bih uz tako malo hrane i takav tjelesni napor sigurno umirala od gladi.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam u 15h pokela kinesku.
rodila u pol 9 ujutro.
rucala u bolnici u podne.
nisam uopce osjecala glad niti mi je hrana falila.

----------


## Ginger

Je, istina, dok traju oni pravi trudovi, hrana ti uopce na pada na pamet
Samo voda mi je trebala, i to za grlo vlazit, nije da sam bila naricito zedna
Al stvarno ne znam kako bih prodisavala trudove sa osusenim grlom

----------


## anabeg

Meni isto nije padalo napamet jesti..poslije poroda da, ali za vrijeme poroda ne..ja sam stalno povraćala..tako da sam svako toliko uzela mali gutljaj vode..

----------


## lulu-mama

Hvala na savjetima! 
Da nema vas ja bi s kolacima, pizzom, saftom, juhom... na porod  :Laughing: (sala, nemojte me shvatiti ozbiljno, naravno).

Evo, spremila sam si 2 corny plocice, vodu od kokosa i obicnu, suhi usladjeni djumbir i neke krekere. To je i za porod i poslije, pa cemo vidjeti sto ce mi se (ne)jesti.

----------


## alef

Stara tema, da podignem malo... Na prvi porod sam nosila paketic datula, ali kako su me spojili ma drip nisam mogla do torbe u kojoj su se nalazile... Poslije poroda su mi moji donijeli domace sendvice  i sokice na slamku... I bila sam prilicno gladna, jer sam rodila oko podne, a zadnji obrok imala noc ranije... 

Meni je fascinantan savjet iz Svete knjige, upucen Merjem (Mariji) kada je radjala Isaa (Isusa)



"...Gospodar tvoj je dao da niže tebe potok poteče. 

Zatresi palmino stablo, posuće po tebi datule svježe, pa jedi i pij i budi vesela!" 

Dakle, voda i datule koje su pune secera - brzo iskoristiva energija. Plus pozitiva: budi vesela. Eto recepta za brz i lagan porod  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam pila vodu u tranziciji, doslovno u najgorim i jedinim malo neugodnim trenucima poroda. I  polijevala sam se tom istom vodom po glavi. Da joj nisam imala pristup, mislim da bih bila jako ljuta, a mozda cak i jadna. Zadnjih 16 sati, dakle u bolnickom dijelu poroda, jela sam suhi kruh, no nije mi bilo dovoljno pa sam _pojela_ i dozu glukoze. No nije svaki porod maratonski kao moj pa se bez glukoze svakako moze. 

Iako mi je bilo dozvoljeno jesti sto god zelim u bolnici, a naravno i prije toga, glavni razlog zasto nisam (ne samo tamo, vec i kod kuce, negdje tamo od tjedan dana prije termina pa do 42+1 kad se rodio) je katastrofalan strah od povracanja. Zbog toga sam zadnja tri tjedna jela samo neke lagane gluposti.  :škartoc:  :psiholog:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja sam imala hrpu grickalica za porod, ali, slazem se sa ostalim zenama, hrana mi nije padala ni na kraj pameti. Umjesto vode sam pila izotonicki napitak jer su mi ga preporucili i to je bila pogreska, jer makar mi je pomogao za vrijeme poroda, od njega je kasnije beba imala grceve, jer nije bas dobar za dojilje. Slijedeci put cu umjesto njega nositi sa sobom vodu mladoga kokosa koja izvrsno osvjezava, nadomjescuje elektrolite i odlicna je za dojilje.

----------


## Kaae

Nevezano uz temu, ali joj sto je meni coconut water bezveze. Ok, sve koje sam probala su mi bezveze, osim jedne jedine, koju je tesko naci u lokalnim ducanima.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

To je stvar ukusa. Meni se osobno svidja Znam da je mozes kupiti pomijesanu sa drugim sokovima kako bi se pokrio okus. Ipak, najzdravija je cista voda mladog kokosa. I definitivno bolji izbor od raznih izotonika   :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Nisam ni ja bas ljubitelj kokosove vode, ni s okusima ni bez, ali nisam znala da je dobra za elektrolite. 
Ja sam sa sobom imala one fine voćne pločice, corny, bademe i vodu.
Doktor je rekao zašto on meni ne bi dopustio da ja jedem (carski, bla, bla), meni hrana nije bila ni na kraj pameti, pa smo se kao dogovorili da ja neću jesti, a da on neće braniti mi piti vodu. S obzirom da smo bili većinu vremena sami u boksu, da mi se jelo, mogla sam i to.
Imala sam i taj izotonicki napitak, popila sam ga poslije poroda, ali nisam primijetila da me to lose utjecalo na bebu.

----------


## lulu-mama

Od onoga sto sam na porod ponjela, pojela sam i popila skoro sve  :Grin: 
Ono sto se sjecam je da mi je kokosovo mlijeko najvise pasalo. To sam trebala ponjeti vise paketica. Suhi krekeri su mi najmanje pasali (jer su bili suhi i vode mi je trebalo da ih uopce progutam).

----------

